# Sound of Commercials Louder



## jboyer (Dec 17, 2008)

We signed up for Turbo HD a while back when we purchase dour HD TV. On some of the HD channels, it seems like the sound of the commercials is louder than the sound when watching the programming from the channel. Has anyone else experience this and if so what is going on?


----------



## Lostinspace (Oct 25, 2007)

It has been observed and commented on many times before on this forum that there are differences in audio levels between SD and HD programming, probably due to the number of separate audio channels encoded in stereo vs. DD 5.1. On my Onkyo AV receiver connected via optical to the 722 I see the audio mode changes when those loud commercials start. The loudest offenders seem to be certain SD commercials inserted into HD programming, which it appears Dish inserts (you can actually see a split second of the underlying commercial when those begin, then the audio changes mode and the inserted commercial is displayed). The ** Pure Sleep commercial on CNNHD is by far the loudest. Other SD commercials on the same channel display they are in DD audio mode, so those must be coming from the programming provider with the audio mode converted.

I'm sure the engineers at Dish could modify the volume levels on those commercials when inserted into the channels if they wished to do so, though that would require separate coding for inserting to SD and HD channels. Even better, they could engineer an "auto-mute" setting to kick in for every commercial! I can dream (while jumping for the mute button).


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

That has been happening for years on all methods of delivery. Local OTA, SD,HD, Cable, Satellite, ... you name it. HD is not special.  Some audio receivers have a balance feature where they recognize sudden volume increases, and attenuate them. I have had a couple, but they are not perfect. Most times they don't know when the commercials are over, and then the volume stays too low.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Hundreds of articles on this problem:

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=loud+commercials&aq=f&oq=


----------



## HDlover (Jul 28, 2006)

You watch commercials? :eek2:


----------



## peaked (Dec 21, 2008)

For years, I assumed that commercials were louder so people would hear them when they left the room. Not nececelery. I worked in radio for a few years,before automation and syndication,and I found out part of the problem. When a commercial is cut and added to the programming, it is fresh and has a stronger playback sound than older spots or music recordings. That makes it come across louder on the recieving end. Don't tell me about digital recordings and equalizers-I've heard it go down live and watched the VU meters. At the same potentiometer settings,new recordings are much louder on playback. If one has patience and a good ear, you can sense the quality slipping,especially on spots that get aired constantly. Don't think someone is sitting in the studio cranking up the transmit power during commercial breaks-they are too lazy anyway.Besides,computers run most programming on TV and radio now.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

You might want to take a look at the processing. Normalizing the commercial so it is full volume throughout while the show is allowed to have a dynamic range. True, a commercial and a song played from the same PC card through the same pot are following the same output path ... but the input matters too!


----------



## hdaddikt (Jul 2, 2005)

I propose the 'mute' button be renamed "Billy Mays, here...!"


----------



## Freckles (Jun 13, 2005)

I've been frustrated/annoyed primarily with the Dish commercials. The other commercials on SciFi HD for instance are nearly the same volume level as the programming, but the DishNetwork commercials are screaming. We have to mute them to keep the dog from howling in pain... What's up with that? It's not even good advertising for Dish.


----------



## paulzzz (Dec 31, 2008)

I have posted in other forums that Sony now has "Sound Leveler" technology in many of their new Lcd's. I have two with this feature and it works great. It is particularly usefull in the tv in the bedroom. I paid extra for the Sony name once I discovered they had this feature. I hope more manufacturers embrace this technology and make this very big annoyance a mute issue. Sorry about the sad pun, but had to do it.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

My 10 year old Philips Magnavox 25 inch CRT has smart sound that clips loud commercials.

Why did they leave this off newer receivers?

Probably difficulty integrating it with DD 5.1 which has wider dynamic range.

Maybe a fix is on the way, but you have to buy a new TV to get it.

I'm not a believer in frivolous lawsuits, but maybe somebody should sue Dish for mental cruelty or such and get them and their providers to cut out the high dB commercial crap.


----------



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)

*Billy Mays here...for the one size fits all jock strap...* I have the same problem mostly on the local channels .


----------



## Hunter844 (Apr 26, 2007)

That Direct Buy commercial gets really loud too.


----------



## razorbackfan (Aug 18, 2002)

BILLY MAYS HERE! The most annoying commercial ever, and makes me run for the mute button.


----------



## SteveinDanville (Jun 26, 2002)

Freckles said:


> I've been frustrated/annoyed primarily with the Dish commercials. The other commercials on SciFi HD for instance are nearly the same volume level as the programming, but the DishNetwork commercials are screaming. We have to mute them to keep the dog from howling in pain... What's up with that? It's not even good advertising for Dish.


I've noticed this recently also...it's an absolute slap in the face from Dish. For God's Sake, Charlie, we already have the service, okay??? STOP YELLING ALREADY!!!!!


----------



## Cap'n Preshoot (Jul 16, 2006)

razorbackfan said:


> BILLY MAYS HERE! The most annoying commercial ever, and makes me run for the mute button.


Agree. All the Billy Mays commercials are annoying. If live-TV we change the channel & come back in a few mins. If DVR'd, well 2 taps on the yellow button and he's history.

.


----------



## Mr.72 (Feb 2, 2007)

I thought the Billy Mays commercial for ESPN online was hilarious. I agree about the loud commercials being annoying. Mostly this bugs me on SciFi, UniversalHD, etc. They seem to be the worst.

There are numerous technical reasons why it is possible and common to record a commercial such that the dialog/voiceover sounds much louder than the dialog in a normal TV show.


----------



## hdaddikt (Jul 2, 2005)

I wonder if those promoting Billy Mays are aware of the negative responses he can illicit from many viewers. Of course, they are aware most people ignore commercials most of the time, but a negative response has to be even worse for sales numbers than just indifference.


----------



## todbnla (Aug 2, 2008)

That *Vince with ShamWOW* is an aggravating *SOB* too, these people ex porn stars? :lol:


----------

